

Show HN: JustBeamIt v2.0 - file transfer made easier - UnsungHero97
http://www.justbeamit.com/

======
halefx
JustBeamIt is great, but why are you posting this again now?

A Lifehacker article[1] about it was posted a year ago, and you even posted it
on HN[2] a year ago.

1: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3116057>

2: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3109081>

~~~
UnsungHero97
we just released an updated version and wanted to tell the world about it

~~~
halefx
Do you have a changelog or something? What's different?

~~~
UnsungHero97
no, we don't have a changelog. with the new version comes a new redesign, much
better browser support, a new back-end architecture that is not visible to the
users but makes for improved experience, progress updates for both ends of the
transfer, better notifications during the transfer, and the most important
feature... multiple file transfer

------
atarian
Was this made at the LinkedIn hack day last year? I think I remember seeing
this when I was there.

EDIT: Yes <http://twitter.com/JustBeamIt/status/124645928228495360>

~~~
UnsungHero97
Yup! It was born at the first annual LinkedIn intern hackathon last summer :)

~~~
atarian
Sweet, glad to see you're still going through with it! I think other than that
crazy WebGL game, you guys got the most props from James Gosling.

~~~
UnsungHero97
thanks! it was incredible to hear James Gosling say good things!

------
dylanpyle
Very cool idea - you might want to make it a bit clearer that the sender has
to keep the window open (initially I assumed it simply wasn't loading because
of technical issues).

~~~
twodayslate
Also a loading gif or something. The pages makes it look like nothing is
happening. There is no progress indicator.

~~~
UnsungHero97
there are progress updates, but only after the file begins transferring. also,
we can't show you progress in IE, so we just show an animated spinning gif
(only in IE)... what browser are you using, and at which step in the process
do you feel that we're lacking progress updates?

~~~
twodayslate
I was using chrome and nothing was moving or updating so I just left (got a
warning that something was happening though)

------
skiltz
Didn't work for me - Dragged file (jpg) using Chrome (Version 22.0.1229.94 m)
opened link in IE 9 (9.0.8112.16421). Went to 100% on chrome once link was
opened then just stuck on "waiting for response from justbeamit.com" in IE.
Seems like a cool idea.

~~~
UnsungHero97
you might have to enable file downloads in your security settings in IE...
have you tried using non-IE browsers? if it works for you with another
browser, then the issue must be a security setting in IE (which is something
I've had to manually enable when I was testing this out)

------
nemo1618
Awesome! Most of the file transfer sites I've used before required uploading
the entire file before letting you download anything. The ability to stream is
a big plus.

Is there a limit to file size?

~~~
UnsungHero97
not at the moment, and not planning on putting a restriction on file size :)

~~~
Hilyin
Does the data transfer go through your website's servers, or is it direct from
uploader to downloader? Is the transfer encrypted?

Thanks!

~~~
UnsungHero97
the transfer goes through our server(s), kind of. all of the bytes do pass
through our servers, but they are not stored at all. we are simply a gateway
between the uploader and downloader. what you're describing is pure peer-to-
peer. the transfer is not encrypted at the moment. we do support encrypted
transfers, but we have not turned that on yet

------
dtjohnnymonkey
This is a great concept. I imagined doing something just like this as an
exercise to practice a new language, but I'm glad to see it's already been
done.

------
jconnop
Love it.

You're plainly trying to keep it simple, but how about a speed indicator next
to the progress percentage?

~~~
UnsungHero97
that's an awesome idea and i hope we can figure it out one day :P our attempts
so far have been unsuccessful. if you have any ideas as to how to do this,
send them our way!

------
psingh
simple. sweet. easy to use. love it.

~~~
UnsungHero97
:)

